# Dateien auf anderen Server spiegeln - LFTP



## deostift (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stehe vor der Herausforderung Dateien von einem Server auf einen andern zu spiegeln. Dies mache ich mit dem LFTP Mirror Befehl:

lftp -u user,password -e "mirror -p -R /homeverzeichnis .; bye" zielserver.de

Mein Problem ist nun, dass der LFTP nur einen Dateityp spiegel soll, zum Beispiel alle Textdateien (.txt) und XML-Dateien nicht nicht beachten soll.

Leider funktionieren sowas leider nicht:

lftp -u user,password -e "mirror -p -R /homeverzeichnis/*.pse .; bye" zielserver.de

Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## andy72 (13. Juni 2007)

laut der man-page http://lftp.yar.ru/lftp-man.html kannst Du lokal einen shell-befehl ausführen mit einem Ausrufezeichen - nimmt man dahinter, wie in dem Beispiel "ls *.xml" zeigt ls auch nur Files an, die mit .xml enden.

vielleicht hilft das ja schon


----------

